# Cook's Illustrated New Best Recipes



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

The title says it all.  This book makes me want to put my other books in storage.  Everything I have made is not good-it is fantastic.

I've been looking for a good recipe book for a long time.  For me, this is it


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

MissyJean, if you're so impressed with this book, why not post an actual review? It's easy to do. 

Click on the reviews tab. Look up the book, open the page, and click on the "write a review" button. It's just that simple.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, MissyJean, if you decide to post a recipe, the page for _New Best Recipes _can be found here: http://www.cheftalk.com/products/the-new-best-recipe-all-new-edition


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't know I could post reviews. Cool! Thank you KYHeirloomer


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, yeah, MissyJean. One of the benefits of the new platform is full accessibility by all members. Anyone can write a book or product review, post an article, etc. 

You not only can write a review, you can made additions to other reviews. Say, f'rinstance, you disagee with something I say in a review. You just go to the site, click on the "write a review" button, and post your own take on that book. 

One of many reasons Huddler is helping make Cheftalk a better place.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That's great!  Thank you for explaining that.  I guess there is a lot I still have to learn about the upgrades.

I really enjoy the board better now than before.  I think the changes are awesome.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_I guess there is a lot I still have to learn about the upgrades.

_Step in line, Kiddo. We're all in that boat.

I was part of the group that Beta tested the new platform. But ya know what? I still learn something new about it every day since it went live.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I really think this site needed the change. IMO, it gave it a much more current look and feel


----------

